#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

NIT Silchar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Click Here:
*
NIT Silchar Year of Establishment:* 1967.

*NIT Silchar Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Silchar Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Silchar Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
49570

*OPPH*
674608

*OB*
74578

*OBPH*
542532

*SC*
161169

*SCPH*
371058

*ST*
178293

*STPH*
NA





*NIT Silchar Branches In Engineering:*
Civil EnggMechanical EnggElectrical EnggElectronics & Communication EnggComputer Science & EnggElectronics & Instrumentation Engg
*NIT Silchar Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*
*Tuition Fee*


*OTHER FEES IN INR: Per Semester*

*HEAD*
*1ST SEM*
*2nd  SEM*
*3rd, 5th , 7th SEM*
*4th & 6thSEM*
*8TH SEM*

Admission Fee
500
500
500
500
500

Library Fee
250
250
250
250
250

I.T. System
750
750
750
750
750

Transport facility
150
150
150
150
150

Medical facility
150
150
150
150
150

Exam fee
400
400
400
400
400

Seat Rent **
500

500



Light & Water
1000

1000



Miscellaneous
100





T & P Charges
500





Gymkhana
750
750
750
750
750

CCTV
120
120
120
120
120

Mess Estt.
1000

1000



Hostel Management
500

500



Hostel Welfare
30

30



Development Fee
3000





Corpus Fee
750





Aid Fund
600





Alumni Fee
1000





Institutional  Caution money
2000





Mess Advance
5000





Hostel Caution Money
5000





*Total*
*24,050*
*3070*
*6100*
*3070*
*3070*





*NIT Silchar Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 11,530/- Per Year.

*NIT Silchar Engineering Placements 2012:*
1
ABB
4.75

2
ABCI
3.6

3
ACCENTURE
3.28

4
ALSTOM
4

5
AMDOCS
4.2

6
BCH
4

7
BCPL
6.48

8
Bharti Infratel
3.65

9
BOC
4.62

10
Capgemini
3.15

11
Denso Ltd. Haryana
2.4

12
EIL
9.3

13
Ellenbarrie Industrial Gases Ltd
2.4

14
Energy Infratech
3.26

15
Era Group
2.8

16
ERICSSON
3.36

17
Fosroc
4.5

18
Gammon
3

19
HCC
3

20
HCL
3.2

21
HNG
3.6

22
Huwaei Technologies
4.5

23
IBM
3.2

24
Indian Air Force
6

25
Indian Army
_

26
Indian Navy
_

27
Ingersoll Rand
3.3

28
Interra IT
3

29
IOCL
8.3-8.8

30
IOTL
3.3

31
ITDC
3.5

32
JCB
4

33
L&T
3.33

34
L&T ECC
3

35
LNJ Bhilwara
3.82,6.8

36
Mahindra and Mahindra
4.32

37
Microsoft
8.7

38
NTPC
9.87

39
Oil India Limited
13

40
ONGC
10.05

41
PIDILITE
4.5

42
Powergrid
11.7

43
Punj Llyod
3.7-4.3

44
Reliance Power
5.47

45
Samsung India Software Centre
4.76

46
Sankalp Semiconductor
4

47
Sapient
4.23

48
Shapoorji Pallonji & Co. Ltd
3

49
Soma Infrastructures
2.8

50
Sony India
4.53

51
STERLITE
3.6

52
Subros
3

53
Tata Auto Comp
3.5

54
Tata Motors
5.31

55
TCS
3.16

56
TELCON
4.09


Average CTC
4.67

JOB OFFERS = 414





*NIT Silchar Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* National Institute Of Technology Silchar (NIT Silchar) , an Institute of National Importance under the NIT Act was established in 1967 as a Regional Engineering College (REC), Silchar. NIT Silchar is situated on the banks of river Barak. In year 2002, it was upgraded to the status of an NIT from a Regional Engineering College(REC).


Regional Engineering College, Silchar was established in 1967 as a joint venture of Government of India and Government of Assam under the administration of a society registered under society registration Act XXI of 1860. The college was transformed into National Institute of Technology in the year 2002, and bestowed with the status of Deemed University by the Ministry of Human Resource and Development.


The multifarious reforms -that are being introduced from then by the reformed Board of Governors, delegated with a greater degree of autonomy for exercising its deliberation over diverse issues pertaining to cardinal matters ranging from academic to extracurricular excellence, are bringing about a tangible difference in the rudimentary paradigm of achieving a high standard in engineering education.


*Central library:* The Central Library, one of the important central facilities of the Institute, currently has 60,000 volumes, including textbooks, reference books, back volumes, standards, and non-book material such as CD-ROMs and video tapes.The Central Library at the NIT Silchar is privileged to support the institute’s march towards its vision – ” To develop the institute into the systematic leader and pivot for excellence in technical education sector and catalyzing absorption, innovation, diffusion and transfer of high technology for improved productivity, quality of life and improved empowerment thereby effecting regional growth.”



*NIT Silchar Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
NIT Silchar being a residential institute, it has got seven Boys’ hostels and two Girls’ hostels.
Boy’s Hostel 1 is spread over 3600 metres of land, and has 66 single seated, 11 double seated and 27 triple seated rooms.Boy’s Hostel 2 is spread over 2620 metres of land, and has 68 single seated and 24 triple seated rooms.Boy’s Hostel 3 is spread over 2620 metres of land, and has 68 single seated and 24 triple seated rooms.Boy’s Hostel 4 is spread over 5030 metres of land, and has 148 single seated and 48 triple seated rooms.Boy’s Hostel 5 is spread over 2894 metres of land, and has 74 single seated and 24 triple seated rooms.Boy’s Hostel 6 is spread over 2620 metres of land, and has 150 single seated and 75  double seated rooms.Girl’s Hostel 1 is spread over 1206 metres of land, and has 27 double seated and 40 triple seated rooms.Boy’s Hostel 7 and Girls Hostel 2 have been recently constructed.Boys Hostel 7 is 300-bedded and along with Boy’s Hostel 5 reserved for first year students.
*NIT Silchar Address:* National Institute of Technology, Silchar – 788 010, Assam, India.

*NIT Silchar Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Silchar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities AU Silchar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Silchar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities AU Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

